
How to build your own programmable keyboard - Martinsos
http://martinsosic.com/mechanical/keyboards/2019/10/17/building-my-first-keyboard.html
======
matijash
wow very nice and detailed guide. Good job, I used only store-bought mech kbs
so far but would also like to try to build my own once.

